# Best ways to search for classical concerts?



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

What are the best ways to search for classical concerts, especially worldwide (since I travel a lot)?

None of the sites I've found seem to list even a tiny fraction of the classical concerts occurring in a given city and month. For example if I search Bachtrack for concerts in Washington DC during November 2022 [link], I get *three results*.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Every self respecting concerthall has his own website. for example 
https://www.concertgebouw.nl/concerten-en-tickets This is Amsterdam but you can find dozens.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

lukeprog said:


> What are the best ways to search for classical concerts, especially worldwide (since I travel a lot)?
> 
> None of the sites I've found seem to list even a tiny fraction of the classical concerts occurring in a given city and month. For example if I search Bachtrack for concerts in Washington DC during November 2022 [link], I get *three results*.


I don't believe that you'll find any consolidated international list of Classical Music concerts. At best you might find some regional list of concerts by the various groups in that area.

But you'll have to explore ways to SEARCH online. I searched, and in less than a minute I found THIS list (granted, there are some questionable entries, like the tribute to Taylor Swift, but you can easily skip over the ones that don't sound the least bit Classical) [I had to curate this list in order to post it, as there were more than 20 images]:




*Events filters list*
Online events
Today
Tomorrow
This Weekend
Next Week
Next Weekend
This Month
Next Month

1
NOV

Joep Beving
Tue, 7:30 – 11:30 PM
The Birchmere, 3701 Mt Vernon Ave
Alexandria, VA










2
NOV

Pink Martini featuring China Forbes
Wed, 7:30 – 11:30 PM
The Birchmere, 3701 Mt Vernon Ave
Alexandria, VA










3
NOV

National Symphony Orchestra
Thu, Nov 3 – Sat, Nov 5
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC


22
OCT

Opera | Kennedy Center
Oct 22 – Nov 7
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC


8
NOV

Candlelight: Featuring Vivaldi's Four Seasons and More
Tue, 6:30 – 9:00 PM
Church of the Ascension and Saint Agnes, 1217 Massachusetts Ave NW
Washington, DC










12
NOV

GW University BAND - Fall Concert 2022
Sat, 4:00 – 5:30 PM
Lisner Auditorium, 730 21st St NW
Washington, DC


13
NOV

GW University SINGERS- Fall Concert 2022
Sun, 3:00 – 4:30 PM
Flagg Building, 500 17th St NW #7
Washington, DC











4
NOV

Washington National Opera w/ Elektra
Fri, Nov 4 – Sat, Nov 5
Washington National Opera, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC










13
NOV

Bold as Brass: From Bach to Bernstein
Sun, 5:00 – 7:30 PM
The Rectory on Princess Street, 711 Princess St
Alexandria, VA










19
NOV

National Symphony Orchestra
Sat, 8 PM
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC


2
NOV

Il Trovatore - Washington Tickets
Wed, 7:30 – 10:30 PM
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC


6
NOV

Elektra — Alexandria Shiner
Sun, 2 – 3 PM
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC


11 NOV
National Symphony Orchestra
Fri, Nov 11 – Sat, Nov 12
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC


11
NOV

Jorge Drexler
Fri, Nov 11 – Sat, Nov 12
Lincoln Theatre, 1215 U St NW
Washington, DC










27
NOV

The Nutcracker
Sun, 1:30 – 3:30 PM
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC











5
NOV

National Symphony Orchestra
Sat, 8 PM
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC











3
NOV

An Evening with Andrés Cepeda
Thu, 8 – 11 PM
Sixth & I, 600 I St NW
Washington, DC










27
NOV

The Washington Ballet's Nutcracker
Sun, 1 – 5 PM
Warner Theatre, 513 13th St NW
Washington, DC










10
NOV

National Symphony Orchestra
Thu, 7 – 10 PM
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC











5
NOV

A Soldier's Tale & Romeo and Juliet
Sat, Nov 5 – Sun, Nov 6
The Music Center at Strathmore, 5301 Tuckerman Ln
North Bethesda, MD










25
NOV

National Symphony Orchestra
Fri, 7 – 10 PM
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC










14
NOV

Zoe Keating
Mon, 7:30 – 11:30 PM
The Birchmere, 3701 Mt Vernon Ave
Alexandria, VA










11
NOV

Paul Huang, Violinist
Fri, 7:30 – 10:30 PM
Wolf Trap National Park for the Performing Arts, 1551 Trap Rd
Vienna, VA










19
NOV

Nutcracker! Magical Christmas Ballet
Sat, 3 – 7 PM
The Music Center at Strathmore, 5301 Tuckerman Ln
North Bethesda, MD











13
NOV

UNIVERSITY CHORALE
Sun, 4:30 – 6:30 PM
University of Maryland
College Park, MD











25
NOV

The Nutcracker
Fri, 7:30 – 10:30 PM
John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, 2700 F St NW
Washington, DC










5
NOV

Nrityagram Dance Ensemble
Sat, Nov 5 – Sun, Nov 6
Center for the Arts, 4373 Mason Pond Dr
Fairfax, VA


----------

